
Volunteers aid pioneering Edsac computer rebuild - m-i-l
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34996402
======
JshWright
Computerphile had done a couple videos on this project.

[https://youtu.be/C97MtJWDNX8](https://youtu.be/C97MtJWDNX8)

[https://youtu.be/Yc945sNB0uA](https://youtu.be/Yc945sNB0uA)

